# Dry cure German salami



## cdn offroader (Jan 17, 2015)

Mixed in pork and beef with salt, cure and sugar, into the fridge overnight













IMG_2896.JPG



__ cdn offroader
__ Jan 17, 2015






View media item 367412emainder of spices added, with some wine and starter













IMG_2899.JPG



__ cdn offroader
__ Jan 17, 2015






Pressed into a beef bung(according to the recipe













IMG_2900.JPG



__ cdn offroader
__ Jan 17, 2015






final salami, was a bit oversized so i diveded it into 2, and now sitting in the oven at 80* 90% humidity to incubate. 













IMG_2901.JPG



__ cdn offroader
__ Jan 17, 2015






Will be getting 3 sessions of light smoke after this, then into the basement to age.


----------



## dingo007 (Jan 17, 2015)

Nice one....care to share the recipe?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm in. Please more on the recipe.


----------



## cdn offroader (Jan 17, 2015)

Hey Guys, nothing fancy, following the Len Poli, Smoked Salami - German American style. I realized after it was all stuffed that I had forgotten to add the garlic
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






, other than that, everything is the same


----------



## dingo007 (Jan 17, 2015)

Thanks...i'll look it up....I've got two more beef bungs to use up.


----------



## cdn offroader (Jan 22, 2015)

Updated pic, here we are after smoking, fermenting, and now a couple days of aging around 12% weight loss so far, smells amazing













IMG_2915.JPG



__ cdn offroader
__ Jan 22, 2015


----------



## dingo007 (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi CDN Offroader....

What's your temp and humidity....12% in a couple of days seem pretty fast...especially for a beef bung?


----------



## cdn offroader (Jan 22, 2015)

Hey Dingo, been following the recipe exactly, currently sitting at 60*F / 60% rh. I think it was the 3 smoking sessions that caused it to dry out quick, casing still feels soft


----------



## dingo007 (Jan 22, 2015)

I've been down that path with Len's recipes.... Take this with a grain of salt... I would up your RH to 80% for the next few days.... Then back it down to 70%. Until you get your weightloss. With a large casing like that 60% is to low. hTH


----------



## gary s (Jan 22, 2015)

Nice,  I want to see it sliced 

Gary


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 22, 2015)

I am with Gary.    [emoji]128512[/emoji]


----------



## cdn offroader (Feb 12, 2015)

Still hangin, getting a bit of white mold, the smoking really inhibits it. Down to about 23% weight loss













IMG_2933.JPG



__ cdn offroader
__ Feb 12, 2015


----------



## dingo007 (Feb 12, 2015)

Lookin good....I rarely get any white mold on my smoked product....looking forward to the first cut!


----------



## gary s (Feb 12, 2015)

Looks good

Gary


----------



## cdn offroader (Feb 15, 2015)

Well, recipe said to dry to 25%, so I decided to give in and give one of them a sample, here it is.













IMG_2936.JPG



__ cdn offroader
__ Feb 15, 2015


















IMG_2937.JPG



__ cdn offroader
__ Feb 15, 2015






The smell is a delicious, smoky, tangy salami. Flavour is bang on what I was looking for, really good tang(wish I had remembered to put in the garlic). Consistency is closer to "deli meat" salami than dried salami, so I resealed the end in deli paper and gonna let it get down to about 30% loss and try it again. So far so good


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 16, 2015)

Nice slice!


----------



## willi-b (Mar 25, 2017)

Hey CDN Offroader, I finally found someone who has posted their experience making this recipe.  Yours looked great.  I have a question and hopefully you're still on here to answer: The recipe called for mixing the salts and the two meats (I used pork butt @ 60% and Venison @ 40%) and placing in fridge at 39 degrees F for two days.  Did you do this step?  If so, did your meats stiffen and darken during this process?  I ask because mine has stiffened after one day and I'm not sure how one can stuff into casings after mixing with the meat stiffened. 

PS: I'm sending this to you via message as well

Thanks in advance,

WilliB


----------



## daveomak (Mar 26, 2017)

Willi-B, morning....    What I and others do is.....   Mix the meat, spices, cure etc. thoroughly, then immediately stuff into the casing, while you can still work it....  then place in the fridge for the first step in aging for 2-3 days or whatever...    More easier if one does that... 

Dave


----------



## cdn offroader (Mar 26, 2017)

I stuffed it the same day, as Dave mentioned, much easier.


----------



## willi-b (Mar 26, 2017)

Thanks Dave and CDN.  Too late though as I've already did the 2 day cure at 39 degrees F and am now getting ready to follow the rest of Len's recipe.  I'm sure it'll be fun mixing the stiff meat.  

CDN, did you follow his incubation temps of 86 to 90 degree F?  I thought bactoferm tsp-x couldn't be done above 75 degrees F.  He says to smoke at 86 F as well 3 hrs/day for 3 days then dry at 60F at 60% H until 25% weight loss.  Did you follow the rest of his instructions to a T?

Thanks again, 

WilliB


----------



## cdn offroader (Mar 28, 2017)

Honestly, I don't remember the exact steps, for incubating, I usually keep it in the oven with one of the lights on, and it keeps the temp up about right. I don't use bactoferm, so I can't comment on that. I think for the smoking I just cold smoked it for 3x3.

For the rest of the recipe, I think it was drying too quickly at 60%rh, so I might have bumped it up to 70-80ish, but its been a while. Also 25% weight loss was pretty soft, so I went down to 30-35% weight loss.


----------

